# Myth Or Not



## Transk53 (Nov 22, 2014)

Please feel free to debunk this because I am not sure if it is possible. For as long as I can remember, I have been told that I am heavy boned. Mainly from my late nan, but others too. Is it possible that bone density can be heavier sort of thing? Yeah I could Google, but would like to hear some thoughts around here.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Nov 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Please feel free to debunk this because I am not sure if it is possible. For as long as I can remember, I have been told that I am heavy boned. Mainly from my late nan, but others too. Is it possible that bone density can be heavier sort of thing? Yeah I could Google, but would like to hear some thoughts around here.



I think big boned is generally used for people who are stockier and a bit on the heavy side. My understanding is that it's possible to have a bigger frame, but it doesn't mean that you should have a higher amount of fat on your body. Fat doesn't attach to bone, so you could have gigantic bones and relatively little fat. 

People who have bigger frames (bones) tend to not be able to get a slim and svelte as people with a tinier frame, but you should have no problem staying lean. 

Not sure if you're asking because you have a big frame, or if you're on the heavy side. Either way, I think women run across this problem more than men, because there are a lot of different socially acceptable "attractive male" body types, whereas there are much fewer "attractive female" body types. 

Rambling response finished.


----------



## K-man (Nov 22, 2014)

Obviously everyone's bone structure is different, so yes some people have a more solid bone structure that others. Now I have no way of knowing if this structure can be changed from you genetic pre disposition but when I was a kid I was as skinny as. When I started gymnastics I obviously gained a great deal of muscle and I feel my bone structure also developed, especially my wrists. When we are grappling, guys always curse the size of my wrists because they can't get a good grip.

Now, having said all that, there is some scientific basis for the claim. There are three different classifications of body type and obviously there will always be those in between. The classifications are Ectomorph, Mesomorph and Endomorph. Although bone size may certainly come into it it also concerns the body's natural tendency towards being skinny or, I hesitate to use the term, fat. The smaller build person will have difficulty gaining weight either with fat or muscle while the larger build guy will gain muscle easily if he works out or fat if he doesn't. 

Now, I'm reading between the lines here but if you were a bit of a podgy child your nan was probably being nice and trying to reassure you that you weren't really fat, even though you might have been. 

You our can read a bit about different body shapes here ... Your Body Type - Ectomorph, Mesomorph or Endomorph? | Muscle & Strength

:asian:


----------



## elder999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Please feel free to debunk this because I am not sure if it is possible. For as long as I can remember, I have been told that I am heavy boned. Mainly from my late nan, but others too. Is it possible that bone density can be heavier sort of thing? Yeah I could Google, but would like to hear some thoughts around here.



Not coincidentally, I've looked into the _science_ behind this, and:

"Overweight People Really Are 'Big Boned'"

And, as recently as last week:

"Yes, You Can Be 'Big Boned',(But That's Not Why You're Overweight)"

and:

"Study Finds That Overweight People Really Are 'Big Boned'"

So I googled it for ya-:lfao:-being somewhat ectomorphic, I've looked into this mysel, from the other end.......


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 22, 2014)

K-man said:
			
		

> Now, I'm reading between the lines here but if you were a bit of a podgy child your nan was probably being nice and trying to reassure you that you weren't really fat, even though you might have been.



Nope!!


----------



## K-man (Nov 22, 2014)

elder999 said:


> Not coincidentally, I've looked into the _science_ behind this, and:
> 
> "Overweight People Really Are 'Big Boned'"
> 
> ...


I think I must be morphing. I'm sure I started out 'ecto' always thought of myself as 'meso' but my wrists are definitely 'endo'. Now I'm facing a dilemma. Do I need to put on more weight to match my skeletal characteristics? 
:hmm:


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey look, take the mick all you want. I regularly take the piss out of fatties. I suppose I set myself up for this, but at least some of the linkage was quite handy. Perhaps due to my disability with spinal deformity, I was made a bit heavy to compensate. However, that is obviously something that cannot be answered on here, so I shall seek elsewhere. But yeah thanks, the big bone theory should be a TV Comedy then  Peace!


----------



## K-man (Nov 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Hey look, take the mick all you want. I regularly take the piss out of fatties. I suppose I set myself up for this, but at least some of the linkage was quite handy. Perhaps due to my disability with spinal deformity, I was made a bit heavy to compensate. However, that is obviously something that cannot be answered on here, so I shall seek elsewhere. But yeah thanks, the big bone theory should be a TV Comedy then  Peace!


Definitely not taking the Micky at all. It was a good question and I interested to read about the classification by wrist measurement.  Of course the obvious answer might have been to do with bone density. Weight bearing exercise increases or at least maintains bone density, but that doesn't seem to be a factor. Everything I can find is mostly looking at the size of the femur.
:asian:


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 23, 2014)

K-man said:


> Definitely not taking the Micky at all. It was a good question and I interested to read about the classification by wrist measurement.  Of course the obvious answer might have been to do with bone density. Weight bearing exercise increases or at least maintains bone density, but that doesn't seem to be a factor. Everything I can find is mostly looking at the size of the femur.
> :asian:



Yeah sorry, guess I let myself in the way. Yes I am quite strong in that area. In that I mean I can just feel it. I will not be able to articulate that any further, but in stature, I am no heavy weight, more like middle weight. I would never be able to naturally get myself to the size of a heavy weight, illegally assisted or not. So for me that begs the question, why am I so heavy? My femur size I have no idea, but something tells me that I have good legs


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah sorry, guess I let myself in the way. Yes I am quite strong in that area. In that I mean I can just feel it. I will not be able to articulate that any further, but in stature, I am no heavy weight, more like middle weight. I would never be able to naturally get myself to the size of a heavy weight, illegally assisted or not. So for me that begs the question, why am I so heavy? My femur size I have no idea, but something tells me that I have good legs




Whats your weight\height? Little confused on this statement that your not a heavy weight, but your curious as to why your so heavy? Do you mean your powerful frame gives you the stature of a heavy weight, but without the actual weight itself?


----------



## K-man (Nov 23, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah sorry, guess I let myself in the way. Yes I am quite strong in that area. In that I mean I can just feel it. I will not be able to articulate that any further, but in stature, I am no heavy weight, more like middle weight. I would never be able to naturally get myself to the size of a heavy weight, illegally assisted or not. So for me that begs the question, why am I so heavy? My femur size I have no idea, but something tells me that I have good legs


I have a BMI of 27 and it always amused me when my doctor writes overweight on my record. Certainly I could drop a few kilos but why would I bother. A little bit of insulation against punches doesn't go astray.  The beauty of being over 65 is that they reckon, if you have survived that long, a BMI of 27 is regarded as good.

I used to joke with the doc that if I dropped a few kilos of muscle I would be perfect weight, that perhaps I should stop exercising. 
:asian:


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 23, 2014)

K-man said:


> I have a BMI of 27 and it always amused me when my doctor writes overweight on my record. Certainly I could drop a few kilos but why would I bother. A little bit of insulation against punches doesn't go astray.  The beauty of being over 65 is that they reckon, if you have survived that long, a BMI of 27 is regarded as good.
> 
> I used to joke with the doc that if I dropped a few kilos of muscle I would be perfect weight, that perhaps I should stop exercising.
> :asian:



Yeah maybe , but, knowledge goes by the years!


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 23, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Whats your weight\height? Little confused on this statement that your not a heavy weight, but your curious as to why your so heavy? Do you mean your powerful frame gives you the stature of a heavy weight, but without the actual weight itself?



No, I struggle to get below 15, but I do not have the muscle mass of a heavy weight.


----------



## Zero (Nov 26, 2014)

It's no myth my friend (or should I say, evidence to date and as we understand it has not shown this to be a myth).

Resistance training, such as weight training has been connected for a long time now, and over many studies, to have a correlation to improved/increased bone density, therefore it is not only genetics but environment/stimuli that effects bond density.  Those (generally females) prone to osteoporosis are recommended to take up regular resistance training.  There are some schools of thought that aerobic training may also promote bone density but the results seem much weaker in this field and it seems that resistance training is by far the better option.

Astronauts when off-world for significant periods, given the low resistance environment they are in, have displayed reduced bone density and I understand that this is one reason why specific work out routines may have been implemented for them to avoid/reduce such.

As for you being a fatty, that's another story and people should quit hassling you over that : )   (my only "bone" to pick with fat people is that I have a sneaking suspicion they are helping themselves to what should be part of my quota to the global food stack...)


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, that was a good reply  As for the hassling, I did not see that, but tbh, I seriously could not care less. By my standards I have a belly, and a bit of a chin. Anyway, I just thank the heavens that I can still walk. Having a significant spinal injury is something that I assumed the community could understand, but I guess that was my childish naivety!


----------



## Zero (Nov 26, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Thanks, that was a good reply  As for the hassling, I did not see that, but tbh, I seriously could not care less. By my standards I have a belly, and a bit of a chin. Anyway, I just thank the heavens that I can still walk. Having a significant spinal injury is something that I assumed the community could understand, but I guess that was my childish naivety!



As an aside, I just sent you a PM re a killer diet and training regime that works for me to dump fat and get lean but also retain and build muscle at the same time.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 26, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Thanks, that was a good reply  As for the hassling, I did not see that, but tbh, I seriously could not care less. By my standards I have a belly, and a bit of a chin. Anyway, I just thank the heavens that I can still walk. Having a significant spinal injury is something that I assumed the community could understand, but I guess that was my childish naivety!



if you are going off body weight or even bmi then you are probably doing yourself a disservice. Look at your percentage body fat. Calliper test is easiest. But there are more accurate methods.

bmi is not well geared towards people with muscle.

otherwise if you have a belly and you dont like it. It can be fixed with diet and exercise. 

if you have a bad back lighter is generally better for you.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 26, 2014)

drop bear said:
			
		

> if you have a bad back lighter is generally better for you.



Yes I know fella, I have a few specific exercises for that. Muscle wise it is not too bad.


----------

